# "Friend sponsored" visa



## salex (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi there,

I don't have any relatives in Australia, but I do have a very good friend, who has been living there for 15 years now. She has citizenship of course and permanent job. Married too. 

She is willing to help me in any way to migrate, including sponsorship. Is there any visa option that covers this case. I found employer, regional, family sponsored, but I couldn't find this case.

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

No, unfortunately for you there is no Friends sponsorship other than when two are partners.
If you have qualifications/skill, maybe she can do some scouting about re finding a potential employer sponsor.


----------



## salex (Feb 22, 2011)

I do have qualifications required for 175, but I thought there might be simpler and faster solution with sponsorship from a friend. Well, seems like I am going for 175 or maybe try ENS, cause I'm in IT and my occupation is on the list, and I have enough points already.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You may want to look at the state nomination 176 visa as that has a higher priority for processing and yes, the ENS a higher priority still but an eligible employer needs to be on hand first and for both you'll need your qualifications assessment by ACS.


----------

